# Ohio River July 18th



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Got the new trailer set-up and ready to go and headed out for its maiden voyage. The surge disc brakes work fine and the trailer hauls a little nicer than the single axle. It'll work for me!

Launched at Riverside for a change of pace- headed downriver to secret spot #1. I settled in, baited up and got lines et. 10 minutes, inside rod goes down. After a spiirited fight a fat 8 lb channel comes to the boat. This fish had eaten a baseball from the Reds game big time- big round gut. After the release and reset of the lines, another hour passes without a bite. After a short move and some marks on the finder I reset. A short time later my rod tip looks as tough a leaf has hung up on my line. I reel in to find an 8 oz or so flathead on the hook. It's uncanny how I can catche these baby flats but never a nice one. I've caught 6 of these little dudes over the years. 

That spot gives up another 5 lb channel and dies. Then the Reds game lets out and every go-fast boat on the river has to drive by and wake me to death. I pull up and head upstream to the final spot. It coughs up two 7lbers that could have been twins and then nothing. I gave up around midnight as I had things to do on Saturday. Headed home with no issues. So, 4 channels and a baby flatty. It's not fabulous but it's OK for me. 

Water was slow with barely any current, warm and somewhat clear. I had some gar trouble in the last spot but didn't hook any. There WAS a lot of trash in the water and not like branches and stuff. I'm talking TRASH like plastic, bottles, shoes and krap like that. In fact I caught a plastic bag on the outboard and it kicked off my overheat alarm. Looks of stuff floating by like a garbage truck had wrecked in the river or something. Don't know what that was all about. 

UFM82


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Craig i was under the impression that they were not opening the ramp.
Were they collecting 10$. 
Not a bad night for the river this time of year


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey you are having a pretty decent year, way to go!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

For me to be catching fish each time I get out must mean there is something waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay wrong with nature. LOL

Hopefully it stays that way for a while. 

UFM82


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

"Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then"....


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

I know how you feel, UFM32. This year is way different than last. Last year, what's the word I'm looking for, ...sucked. Many hours, few fish. This year, with one exception I've caught fish every time I've been out..., even 22 wipers in one day in the spring. Maybe the mighty Ohio fish god is cutting us a break this year. Maybe I'm just holding my mouth right....I know any time I catch it was a good outing....nice catch.

spiff


----------

